# Best .40 S&W Semi-Auto To Have As First Gun.



## EvanAzzo

Hello everyone. First post here. I'm hoping you guys can help me out.

I'm looking for my first handgun and I would like it to be .40S&W. Along with this I have some other requirements.

1. 10 round limit on magazine. (Canadian restriction) 
2. Would prefer it to be DA/SA if available. 
3. Must comply with Canadian laws (barrel length more than 105mm should be no problem)
4. Willing to spend up to $1000 CND


----------



## dondavis3

I'd suggest a Sig P229 in .40 or a Sig P2022 in .40 cal.

You can get a P229 for around $700 to $880 .

Here's mine.










Here's my P2022 (the picture is of my 9mm - I haven't taken a picture of my .40 yet .. they look identical)










Both my Sig 2022's have the best triggers of all my guns. imho

Another very good option is a Beretta PX4 in .40 Cal. - it costs around $600.










All shoot well and are very dependable.

Good luck in your search.

Borrow or rent a lot of different guns .. there are many available that meet you specifications.

:smt1099


----------



## EvanAzzo

Thanks for the suggestion. I love the feel of a Sig. I've fired a P230 before and enjoyed it. I'll check it out.

Keep those suggestions coming.


----------



## cougartex

Look at the Stoeger Cougar. Stoeger Industries is a subsidiary of Beretta. The Stoeger Cougars are made in Turkey using the same machinery that Beretta used to make the original Cougars. It is every bit the quality of the Beretta. The Cougar is a great gun for the money.

The Cougars come in 9mm, .40cal, & .45cal.


----------



## dondavis3

+1 Cougartex

Stoeger Cougar. Stoeger Industries :smt082

:smt1099


----------



## EvanAzzo

cougartex said:


> Look at the Stoeger Cougar. Stoeger Industries is a subsidiary of Beretta. The Stoeger Cougars are made in Turkey using the same machinery that Beretta used to make the original Cougars. It is every bit the quality of the Beretta. The Cougar is a great gun for the money.
> 
> The Cougars come in 9mm, .40cal, & .45cal.


I like the fact that these are cheaper however they also seem to be DA only. I'll try to find one so I can shoot it and see how it feels.

Thanks for the suggestions guys.


----------



## dondavis3

I believe you can get all 4 brands in DA/SA 

Sig P2022 or Beretta PX4or CZ 75 or Cougar :smt082

:smt1099


----------



## cougartex

EvanAzzo said:


> I like the fact that these are cheaper however they also seem to be DA only. I'll try to find one so I can shoot it and see how it feels.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions guys.


The Stoeger Cougar model F (8000F, 8040F, 8045F) are DA/SA. Same with the Beretta PX4 Storm model F.


----------



## EvanAzzo

I'll have to head down to my local shop and shoot one. Thanks for the help gentlemen.


----------



## SigP229R

_Got o agree with the Sig P229._


----------



## Tuefelhunden

All good recommendations above. I'll throw in the first vote for the HK P2000 or USP/ USPc. Is it best? That is subjective. It is the best for me and my perceived needs but for a wider audience it is just a strong contender among the other great examples suggested. The Sig P229 is widely regarded as an outstanding platform for the 40 S&W. No doubt due in no small part to the fact that it was originally purpose built for that cartridge. Tough decision.


----------



## Packard

Glock 27. Reliable, cost-effective, accurate and good concealment. The .40 caliber gives more punch than a 9mm.


----------



## hud35500

The .40 cal 2022 is one of the finest guns I've ever owned. Check out the P250 also. With your budget, you could buy one with a ton of ammo and accessories, then get some serious range time.


----------



## EliWolfe

Beretta PX 40, though for a first gun, I would suggest a 9mm.
Eli


----------



## EliWolfe

*correction*



EliWolfe said:


> Beretta PX 40, though for a first gun, I would suggest a 9mm.
> Eli


The PX4 Storm in .40 is what I meant.


----------



## Overkill0084

CZ-USA -> CZ 75 B

One of the best bargains out there.


----------



## Sniper6473

EvanAzzo said:


> Hello everyone. First post here. I'm hoping you guys can help me out.
> 
> I'm looking for my first handgun and I would like it to be .40S&W. Along with this I have some other requirements.
> 
> 1. 10 round limit on magazine. (Canadian restriction)
> 2. Would prefer it to be DA/SA if available.
> 3. Must comply with Canadian laws (barrel length more than 105mm should be no problem)
> 4. Willing to spend up to $1000 CND


Keep in mind that Sig has gone down in quality over the last couple of years, the P250 was actually rejected by the ATF for too many failures, thats why budsguns.com is selling them for 360 dollars online.


----------



## ksblazer

I have owned a Browning Hi Power, and own a Glock 23 and a HK USP in .40 S&W. So I can only speak for those 3. Personally I like the .40 USP and shoot it the best. So that would be my recomendation.

I'd like to shoot a .40 Sig and CZ to compare as I've heard a lot of good things about them.


----------



## The Dude

All great suggestions above, check out the Glock 22. It comes in a ten round model also. It's the most widely used LE firearm in the U.S and it is a great shooter and will last forever.


----------

